# How do you like the new iPad, Papa?



## swarfrat (Jun 17, 2012)

The vid's in German, but you don't need to speak German to follow it.

http://www.snotr.com/video/8965/


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 17, 2012)

LOL looks like something I would do


----------



## bieniek (Jun 17, 2012)

hahaha perfect send it to apple.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 17, 2012)

lol working as intended.:razz:


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 17, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 17, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Tristan (Jun 17, 2012)

Tsk tsk... how could they give him a glass cutting board? The poor knife...


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 18, 2012)

Now all we need is for someone to use the Macbook air on that new cutting board.


----------



## birdeye (Jun 18, 2012)

This strangely reminds me of that video where some guy was showing off a slicing app for the ipad...


----------

